# Issues with Wineadors.com



## BlueGoose75 (Dec 20, 2019)

Hi, 

The purpose of this post is to try to get some help with an unresolved/ongoing order issue with wineadors.com.

My initial order was placed on June 10th and I still have not received my order or a full refund...

I have emailed them many, many times over the course of the last 6 months and have received 3 email responses promising everything from a delivery, a follow-up on order status and lastly a full refund (promised on Nov 7th). 


Am I dealing with a legit company/person here? The reason I am asking is they seem to have an abundance of time to post sale notices on social media but from my standpoint don't seem to care too much about their paid customers....

I've read they they are busy but why the social media marketing if you can't even manage your customer order flow??


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

BlueGoose75 said:


> Hi,
> 
> The purpose of this post is to try to get some help with an unresolved/ongoing order issue with wineadors.com.
> 
> ...


Google wineadors. Com reviews. It says it all.. Forrest does great work but communication and dread lines are not so great

30 seconds on Google may of saved you 6 months of headache.

OR you could of used our search bar.

I know you're a grown person and you probably know this already. If you read 100 reviews and 75 are complaining about the customer service.. YOU SHOULD EXPECT BAD CUSTOMER SERVICE. I do my homework BEFORE I spend my cash for this reason..

Sent from. .. HAPPY HOLIDAYS.. YA JAGGOFFS


----------



## BlueGoose75 (Dec 20, 2019)

Congratulations on doing your homework but I actually can't see any reviews on google...

Feel free to post a link to said google reviews.

IMO taking money without providing a product or service is not "bad service" but fraud...


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

BlueGoose75 said:


> Congratulations on doing your homework but I actually can't see any reviews on google...
> 
> Feel free to post a link to said google reviews.
> 
> IMO taking money without providing a product or service is not "bad service" but fraud...


I typed in wineador.com reviews and it popped right up!


----------



## BlueGoose75 (Dec 20, 2019)

I have no clue why no reviews come up for me - maybe something to do with my location (Canada)?

I typically do my homework but the fact this company has the time to market their products on social media but does not provide goods upon payment is borderline criminal.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

BlueGoose75 said:


> I have no clue why no reviews come up for me - maybe something to do with my location (Canada)?
> 
> I typically do my homework but the fact this company has the time to market their products on social media but does not provide goods upon payment is borderline criminal.


I can't give you links. We don't post links to other cigar sites.

Maybe the Canada thing it's the reason. But use our search bar, there'll be a bunch.

I wasn't being rude. But I've read so many complaints about the wait on Forrest. It makes me twitch. But when guys finally get their stuff, they seem slightly less annoyed..

Sent from. .. HAPPY HOLIDAYS.. YA JAGGOFFS


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Personally, everyone I know who has ordered from him has same issues with communication and missed deadlines, but when they finally do get their product they are beyond happy. I was lucky I ordered from him a couple years back and only waited 8 months. yes I was frustrated but every now and then I got an email stating he hadn't forgotten about me.


----------



## ELLASU (Jun 9, 2014)

I’m waiting on one now. It’s been 3 months and a “should be finished this week” a month ago. Not too worried because I know Forrest will send me a quality product. I am a little anxious to start filling it up but maybe the wait is keeping me from going broke at the devil site.


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Par for the course. He finally delivered my drawers and shelves after I threatened to cancel the payment through my CC company. All my stuff showed up less than a week later. I think it took about 7 months. 

His communication is quick and clear while he is getting your order and taking your money, and then he drops off. 

My product came out very nice, but I would never do business with him again. I wouldn’t go so far as to say he is a criminal, but I understand the sentiment since you’re currently in the middle of it.


----------



## RonnyAL (Jan 23, 2021)

*Forrest Price is a fraud and liar. Stay away.*

Forrest Price, of Winadors.com, is a total fraud. Stole $148 of my money, never replied to 3 emails over 2 months, never shipped me any product, and fought to keep my money after I reported to my credit card company. He is a thief and if I lived in Oregon I would file a report with the local police for his theft. Stay away or buy at your own risk. This happened about 5 months ago so this is not a "poor communication" issue. He replied to my email when I had product questions, before he took my money. After that, radio silence. I hope this guy goes out of business because he is a liar and a thief.


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

RonnyAL said:


> Forrest Price, of Winadors.com, is a total fraud. Stole $148 of my money, never replied to 3 emails over 2 months, never shipped me any product, and fought to keep my money after I reported to my credit card company. He is a thief and if I lived in Oregon I would file a report with the local police for his theft. Stay away or buy at your own risk. This happened about 5 months ago so this is not a "poor communication" issue. He replied to my email when I had product questions, before he took my money. After that, radio silence. I hope this guy goes out of business because he is a liar and a thief.


Whats the point of asking questions here, getting replies explaining how the guy is (yes i get it, he isnt good at communicating ) then saying he is a thief?
Seems your not wanting answers and just venting


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

So did you just come here to gripe about Forrest or actually participate in our forum? 

If you did any research before you ordered, you'd find tons of posts about " waiting forever", " horrible communication". But you'll also see some " worth the wait" posts.

The term "Thief" is crossing the line in my book. 

If you're going to contribute to the forum.... Welcome

If you're just going from site to site bashing Forrest. It's been done... alot. He's still busy as hell, so I don't think it works. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------

